# EO's versus Absolutes



## Trish (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone out there got any info on using absolutes instead of EO's, i've been rebatching for a while now and i find that most of the EO's have low flash points, therefore not a very strong scent in the finished product. I did some checking and found that the absolutes have a much higher flash point. I know you have to use alot less and they cost alot more but i don't know the ratio of absolutes versus EO's per pound of soap, can anyone help? Thanks Trish


----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Trish - can't help with your question sorry....I can keep you company while you wait though.....

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no experience with using them... and due to their prohibitive cost i dont really advocate experimenting with them too heavily unless you have money to burn... 

i think absolutes are something like 10X's stronger than EO's (could be very wrong...) so it would make sense to use 1/10th the amount of absolute per amount of EO...get my drift?

I did some searching on google and had no help at all from any of the links...will keep searching and keep ya posted if i find anything!


----------



## unmouton (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sure if it is too late to answer this...

From what I've gathered, the difference between an EO and an absolute is that the absolute is solvent extracted. (As opposed to steam distilled as most EOs are, or CO2 extracted.) I should probably mention that some of these solvents are pretty nasty stuff, and there are typically teeny amounts left over in the absolute.  It is done with no heat, and is supposed to be the full "essence" of the plant. (that could be BS though!) This process is used with more delicate things, like rose and lotus petals.I would assume the smell is more accurate because no heat is used in the extraction process, and heat can alter smell.

Unless you have tons of money to spend, Im not sure I'd waste a precious absolute in soap! They are so expensive, and most of us soapers struggle with making light EO scents stick around. I'd say scent your soap with an FO, and save the matching absolute for a body butter or toner.  Either way, good luck and if you use it in your soap I would love to hear about how well the scent behaves!

Also, I own a few floral absolutes and havent noticed a much stronger smell. I've sometimes heard absolutes are higher quality, but I cant detect much of a difference myself, in terms of the strength of the aroma. It smells about as strong as any other EO to me!


----------

